# Body Shape vs Bone Structure



## loopytheone (Aug 30, 2014)

Slightly random topic I know, but I was just really curious to here some other people's opinions on this!

Usually for clothes styles etc women's bodies are classed (for better or worse) as a certain shape, such as pear, hourglass etc. 

That is great and all but I have noticed that although I am an hourglass in terms of measurements that isn't really how my body is built at all. I have a top heavy bone structure; really wide shoulders, thick, deep ribs and thick wrists and elbows with narrower hip bones. But my muscle and fat distribution is the other way around, I have almost all my muscle in my legs and basically none in my arms, meaning I can move 40kgs on weight machines with my legs no problem but struggle to move 5kgs with my arms. My band size of my bra has stayed the same from 110 to 180lbs as well so obviously I store little fat there. 

I guess I was just wondering who else noticed this? And what does it mean for all those studies that say a pear shape is healthier than an apple etc etc?


----------



## Jah (Aug 30, 2014)

When the studies say a pear shape is healthier than an apple shape they are referring to fat distribution only. And as far as I know they are true. My mum and mother in law are both apple shaped as far as fat goes, where as my fat distribution is a lot more even (slightly pear shaped with big boobs). They both have high cholesterol problems and I don't. It's about whether a person gathers fat on their waist or not.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 31, 2014)

i sort of have the same issue regarding weight distribution loopy. i have a large frame and wide shoulders, but most of my actual weight is at my hips. the fact that i have wide shoulder does help to offset my hip size. 

i agree with jah. they say certain shapes are 'better' than others because of where ladies carry their weight. it is not necessarily regarding your bone structure and muscle distribution, but more where your body builds up fat. apples carry it in the abdomen where it can impact the organs. pears carry it below the waist.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 31, 2014)

Jah said:


> When the studies say a pear shape is healthier than an apple shape they are referring to fat distribution only. And as far as I know they are true. My mum and mother in law are both apple shaped as far as fat goes, where as my fat distribution is a lot more even (slightly pear shaped with big boobs). They both have high cholesterol problems and I don't. It's about whether a person gathers fat on their waist or not.



Ah, this makes sense. I guess most of my confusion was based on how they equated body shape to fat distribution but I guess I can see how. That does make more sense now you have clarified what they meant, thank you for that. ^__^



luvmybhm said:


> i sort of have the same issue regarding weight distribution loopy. i have a large frame and wide shoulders, but most of my actual weight is at my hips. the fact that i have wide shoulder does help to offset my hip size.
> 
> i agree with jah. they say certain shapes are 'better' than others because of where ladies carry their weight. it is not necessarily regarding your bone structure and muscle distribution, but more where your body builds up fat. apples carry it in the abdomen where it can impact the organs. pears carry it below the waist.



I am glad I am not the only one who has this shape/bone structure! It feels weird to think of myself as pear shaped as I have big breasts so my chest is always equal to my hips but in terms of fat distribution I definitely have more around the hips and thighs. Thanks for explaining it. =)


----------

